# Office Monitor 23 bis 24 Zoll - gesucht.



## Zaid (26. Dezember 2010)

Hy

Ich hätte eine Frage.

Ich will mir bald einen 23 oder 24 Zoll Monitor kaufen. 

Natürlich Frage ich mich jetzt welcher Monitor ist super für Office.

Ist Full HD super für Office ? und was ist besser 16:9 oder 16:10

Ich bin schon alle möglichen Testberichte durchgegangen und hab auch schon mal bei Prad.de vorbeigesehen. Aber irgendwie find ich nicht den richtigen. Achte vielleicht auch zu sehr auf die Bewertungen von Amazon und co.

Also

23 oder 24 Zoll ?

Full HD oder nicht ?

16:9 oder 16:10 ?

Preis bis 300 Euro

Gespielt wird nur Sims 3 (Freundin )

Ansonsten nur Office, Internet etc.

Danke

ps. Wenns geht sollte der Rahmen matt sein.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein Samsung BX2450 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist extrem dünn und das Bild sieht auch wirklich klasse aus. Ist ein 24Zoll, Full HD, 16:9 (müsste es sein) und der Preis beträgt auch ~230€.


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2010)

Nimm den Samsung P2450H für ca. 180€, der ist sehr gut.
Sparst halt auch gegenüber dem bx2450.


----------



## Zaid (26. Dezember 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Samsung BX2450 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist extrem dünn und das Bild sieht auch wirklich klasse aus. Ist ein 24Zoll, Full HD, 16:9 (müsste es sein) und der Preis beträgt auch ~230€.


 
Gibts zwei

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED 60,96 cm

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L LED 59,94 cm



kress schrieb:


> Nimm den Samsung P2450H für ca. 180€, der ist sehr gut.
> Sparst halt auch gegenüber dem bx2450.


 
Jo den hatte ich schon mehrmals gesehen.

Hmmm, aber frage ist dennoch was ist besser 16:9 oder 16:10

Und ist die Textgröße bei Full HD sehr gut ? Pixelabstand oder wie das heißt.


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2010)

Die lässt sich ja bei Bedarf skalieren und das ist halt je nachdem, wie gut die Augen sind.^^

Ich find die Schrift groß genug.


----------



## ReaCT (26. Dezember 2010)

Bei Full HD ist die Schrifft halt recht klein, wer drauf steht 
Ansonsten sollte es schon 16:10 sein, da mann dann nicht so oft runterscrollen muss.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den normalen, also den ohne L. Der ohne L ist auch der etwas Größere.
P2450H ist auch nicht schlecht, hat aber kein LED. 16:10 soll besser sein (mir macht da die Größe nichts aus), aber dafür musst du deutlich über 300€ bezahlen, wenn du etwas gescheites willst. Wie du auch hier siehst, sagt der eine, dass bei Full HD die Schrift groß bzw. klein ist. Mir persönlich reicht die Größe, alles ist übersichtlich und so. Du kannst auch 2 Monitore kaufen und vergleichen und welches dir besser gefällt, das kannst du dann behalten


----------



## Zaid (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nur ich hatte mal einen 22 Zoll oder 21 Zoll (oder so) vor 1 Jahr zum Testen.
Mit der Auflösung von 1680*1050

Und ich fand alles zu klein. Gut Windows Xp läßt sich da auch nicht so gut einstellen wie jetzt bei Windows 7 würde ich mal sagen.

Aber damals mit 1680*1050 und XP kam ich sehr schlecht zurecht. Fand die Schrift viel zu klein.

Und mein Freund meinte mal irgendwas mit Pixelabstand. Das es bei Full HD bei 24 Zoll oder so wieder recht gut lesbar sei.

Was auch immer er meinte (hab mich darüber Informiert, aber verstehn du ichs dennoch nicht wirklich) 

Jetzt will ich das natürlich mal testen. Aber wenn dann gleich mit einem Gerät das gut sein soll. Daher meine Frage an euch.

Derzeit steht Samsung auf Plat 1 meiner Wahl.

Weitere Vorschläge ?

Am liebsten hätt ich einen Eizo oder Nec ohne TN Panel (aber der Preis)

Wenn alles nichts hilft kauf ich mir einen zweiten 19 Zoll 5:4 (dies wäre aber eher ein rückschritt) 

Will ja auf die neue Technik umstellen.


----------



## Vortilion (26. Dezember 2010)

Wemm Du den Monitor wirklich nur für Office und Internet benutzen möchtest würde ich Abstand von den TN Displays nehmen. 

Der Dell U2311H ist ein sehr schicker Monitor mit IPS Display und kostet gerade mal 219 Euro


----------



## Zaid (26. Dezember 2010)

Vortilion schrieb:


> Wemm Du den Monitor wirklich nur für Office und Internet benutzen möchtest würde ich Abstand von den TN Displays nehmen.
> 
> Der Dell U2311H ist ein sehr schicker Monitor mit IPS Display und kostet gerade mal 219 Euro


 
Hab auf die schnelle nur 3 Bewertungen + den Test von Prad gesehen (gelesen)

Nachtrag: Hab jetzt alles gesehen auf Dell.com

Scheint ein wirklich sehr guter Monitor zu sein.

Und natürlich nicht auf Lager, bei Amazon. Hahah (aber es gibt ja noch andere Shops) 


Eine Frage hab ich nur, weil jemand schreibt das, dass Panel bei dunklen Flächen recht spiegelt ?

Stimmt das ?


Danke


----------



## Vortilion (26. Dezember 2010)

es hat nichts mit spiegeln zu tun sondern bei IPS Monitoren gibt es ein sogenanntes IPS Glitzern.

Den einen stört es, dem anderen fällt es gar nicht auf.

Such mal bei Youtube nach IPS Glitzern.


----------



## Zaid (27. Dezember 2010)

Vortilion schrieb:


> es hat nichts mit spiegeln zu tun sondern bei IPS Monitoren gibt es ein sogenanntes IPS Glitzern.
> 
> Den einen stört es, dem anderen fällt es gar nicht auf.
> 
> Such mal bei Youtube nach IPS Glitzern.


 
Gut, danke

Hab ihn jetzt mal bestellt.


----------



## Zaid (30. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hab ich hier noch zwei gefunden:

Samsung 2333T mit PVA Panel für nur 150 Euro hä ?

EIZO Foris FS2331


Beide haben ein cPVA Panel

Eizo für 440 Euro

Samsung für 150 Euro

Eizo verbaut ein Samsung Panel also dürften beide Panele gleich sein.

Aber hier gibt es einen Preisunterschied von ca. 300 Euro für das selbe Panel.


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (2. Januar 2011)

Der S 2202 von Eizo ist sehr zum Empfehlen. Er ist ein 22" und recht günstig (239€ inklusive Versand, wenn man bei Eizo direkt kauft) mit sehr guter Qualität. Überall sonst findet man ihn ab 270€.

EIZO: S2202W - 22 Zoll - Business-Widescreen

Hier einige Daten:

Widescreen-Format und SlimEdge-Design
Kontrast 1000:1, Helligkeit 300 cd/qm
5 ms Schaltzeit
Auto-EcoView und EcoView-Index
Lautsprecher integriert
DVI-D- und DSub-Eingang für Digital- und Analog-Anschluss

Er ist auch zum Zocken geeignet. Ich habe ihn selber.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Januar 2011)

Nimm den 2333T, für den Preis machst du überhaupt nichts falsch. Das Ding hat zwar ein paar kleine Nachteile, aber so eine Bildqualität gibts sonst nur bei den deutlich teureren Eizos, die aber wie du selber sagst wohl dasselbe Panel haben.
Bauartbedingt ist die Reaktionszeit zwar wirklich schlecht, aber für Sims und sogar zwischendurch ein paar Filme sollte es reichen.
Außerdem spart Samsung so ziemlich an allem, was es außer dem Panel so gibt, um auf diesen Preis zu kommen. Also Höhenverstellung oder so gibts da nicht. Außerdem sollen manche Monitore gaaaaaaaanz leise Störgeräusche machen, aber das ist bei Samsung wohl generell ein Problem.

Hier gibt übrigens einen netten Test und noch mehr Infos.

Wie gesagt, ein paar kleine Fehler, aber ohne diese wäre der Preis nicht möglich und die Bildqualität ist nicht zu schlagen. Man muss sich mal überlegen, dass das Ding sogar günstiger ist als die meisten 23-Zöller mit TN-Panel...

Und wenn der dir doch nicht passen sollte, kannste ihn ja zurückschicken, wenn du z.B. bei Amazon kaufen solltest.

edit: Grad noch ein Video gefunden, da kannst du sehen wie "schlimm" die Schlieren sind. Also ich denke mal für Sims und Office sollte das absolut im Rahmen liegen.


----------



## Zaid (4. Januar 2011)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nimm den 2333T, für den Preis machst du überhaupt nichts falsch. Das Ding hat zwar ein paar kleine Nachteile, aber so eine Bildqualität gibts sonst nur bei den deutlich teureren Eizos, die aber wie du selber sagst wohl dasselbe Panel haben.
> Bauartbedingt ist die Reaktionszeit zwar wirklich schlecht, aber für Sims und sogar zwischendurch ein paar Filme sollte es reichen.
> Außerdem spart Samsung so ziemlich an allem, was es außer dem Panel so gibt, um auf diesen Preis zu kommen. Also Höhenverstellung oder so gibts da nicht. Außerdem sollen manche Monitore gaaaaaaaanz leise Störgeräusche machen, aber das ist bei Samsung wohl generell ein Problem.
> 
> ...


 
Danke


----------



## Zaid (11. Januar 2011)

So ich hab den Dell 2311 gerade hier. Hab ihn nach einer Stunde testen schon sehr lieb 

Was für ein Hammer Bild. Bis jetzt passt alles. Mal sehen, ob es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Zaid (11. Januar 2011)

Welche Einstellung habt ihr beim Dell ?

Ich hab jetzt Gamma auf MAC umgestellt (hab einen PC) und Helligkeit 70 und Kontrast 70

Dafür hab ich bei meiner Grafikkarte -100 Helligkeit. So ist nun Weiß eben Weiß aber nicht zu grell.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

Der 2333T steht bei mir auch im Büro ! Ich dachte erst der wäre zu groß aber es ist eine gute Größe und das P/L stimmt !


----------



## Zaid (11. Januar 2011)

Schei**e

So ein toller Monitor und jetzt aufeinmal backlight-bleeding.

Am Anfang war das noch nicht. Jetzt beginnt die suche von neuem.

Der Samsung mit PVA werd ich beobachten. 

Ich erhöhe jetzt mein Budget auf 500 Euro.

Vielleicht weiß einer noch was. IPS Panel find ich auf jedenfall schon mal gut. Kann aber auch ein TN Panel sein.

Vielleicht probier ich einen Eizo mit TN.

Mal sehen.


----------



## Birnenmann (12. Januar 2011)

Zaid schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur ich hatte mal einen 22 Zoll oder 21 Zoll (oder so) vor 1 Jahr zum Testen.
> Mit der Auflösung von 1680*1050
> (...)
> Und mein Freund meinte mal irgendwas mit Pixelabstand. Das es bei Full HD bei 24 Zoll oder so wieder recht gut lesbar sei.
> ...



Hast du das jetzt bei dem Dell den du da hattest getestet, ob dir die Auflösung von 1920x1080 gefällt? Hättest du übrigens auch einfach im Geschäft machen können, wenn du nur gucken willst, welche Auflösung dir besser passt und gröber stellen kann man ja immer, wenn dir 1920x1080 zu klein ist.

Es ist zwar reine Theorie, aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass, wenn man nen normalen Abstand hat, wie am Arbeitsschreibtisch, dann sei ein Pixelwert von 100 m2 Pixel optimal um das Auge nicht müde zu machen.
Ausrechnen kann man das hier z.B. DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator

Es kommt halt drauf an, wie weit du davor sitzt. Wenn du weit vom Monitor wegsitzt, wie beim Fernsehgucken, geht eine kleinere Auflösung deshalb so gut, weil es ja durch die Entfernung "unscharf" wird (nicht so, dass man es merkt) und es sozusagen genauso ist, als säßest du bei hoher Auflösung direkt davor.

(Bei geringer Auflösung Stell dir vor du stehst direkt davor und siehst einzelne Blöcke, wenn du dann weit genug weg bist sehen die Blöcke nicht mehr wie einzelne Blöcke aus, sondern ergeben ein Bild.

Tschuldigung für die Trivialität (und extreme Redundanz für andere User), aber da du sagtest du habest so viel gelesen und es imemr noch nciht verstanden, dachte ich, ich mach es sehr anschaulich


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab seit Weihnachten einen HP ZR24w, auch S-IPS Panel.
Ich nutze den Monitor zum surfen, Officeanwendungen, des öfteren mal eine BluRay und ab und zu Spiele.
Und ich kann als Fazit sagen:
Ich bin hin und weg... der Monitor hat meinen Samsung 226bw abgelöst, und das mit Bravour.
Das angesprochene IPS-Glow merkt man kaum, nach ein zwei Tagen hat man sich dran gewöhnt. Ich empfand es anfangs etwas irritierend, aber nicht großartig störend. Mittlerweile merk ich es gar nicht.
Ausleuchtung ist sehr homogen, Farben sehen einfach super aus, einzig die Helligkeit ist sehr hoch (meine steht jetzt bei 0 und es ist angenehm).
Schlieren konnte ich nicht feststellen, allerdings spiele ich auch keine schnellen Shooter. Der Schwarzwert könnte besser sein (gibt auch Monitore mit besseren Schwarzwerten), dieses "Manko" kann man aber meiner Meinung nach vernachlässigen. Besser als mein alter Monitor ist er allemal.

Auflösung ist 1920*1200 (mir war wegen Office eine 16:10-Auflösung wichtig da mehr Platz in der Vertikalen mehr Platz lässt für Shortcut-Leisten).

Für den Preis von ~350€ kann ich den Monitor rundum empfehlen... ich glaube in der Preisregion um die 300-400€ wird es schwierig einen Monitor mit besserem Bild zu finden.
Und der Rahmen ist auch matt 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Zaid (13. Januar 2011)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Hast du das jetzt bei dem Dell den du da hattest getestet, ob dir die Auflösung von 1920x1080 gefällt? Hättest du übrigens auch einfach im Geschäft machen können, wenn du nur gucken willst, welche Auflösung dir besser passt und gröber stellen kann man ja immer, wenn dir 1920x1080 zu klein ist.
> 
> Es ist zwar reine Theorie, aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass, wenn man nen normalen Abstand hat, wie am Arbeitsschreibtisch, dann sei ein Pixelwert von 100 m2 Pixel optimal um das Auge nicht müde zu machen.
> Ausrechnen kann man das hier z.B. DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator
> ...


 
Die Auflösung fand ich super. Der Dell ging eben wegen dem Brummen unter 80 Helligkeit und dem Backlight Bleeding zurück. Ich könnte mir ersatz holen.

Aber ich fand die Farben bei einigen Fotos eigenartig. Meine Katze hatte aufeinmal ne ganz rote Nase etc.

Auf jedenfall konnte ich den Monitor nicht ganz meinen wünschen anpassen und durch die technischen Fehler war es dann entschieden.

Aber ich hab Zeit da ich mit meinem 5:4 oder 4:3 (wie auch immer) 19 Zoll Acer (TN) sehr zufrieden bin. Wollte nur mal so sehen was die neue technik so kann.

Leider bin ich sehr empfindlich auf helles Licht. Die neuen Montiore scheinen alle sehr hell zu sein und ´wenn sie dann noch unter einen gewissen Wert brummen dann kann mans vergessen.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Weihnachten einen HP ZR24w, auch S-IPS Panel.
> Ich nutze den Monitor zum surfen, Officeanwendungen, des öfteren mal eine BluRay und ab und zu Spiele.
> Und ich kann als Fazit sagen:
> Ich bin hin und weg... der Monitor hat meinen Samsung 226bw abgelöst, und das mit Bravour.
> ...


 
Du konntest mir helfen. Den Hp hab ich auch schon oft angeklickt. IPS find ich super. Das glitzern sieht man aber mich stört es auch nicht.

Ich werd den mal in meine Liste aufnehmen.

Ich warte noch auf die Prad Wertung von:

*Fujitsu P23T-6 IPS*


----------

